# Getting into race shape



## I Are Baboon (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a couple of mountain bike races this year and need to get into race shape.  I had not ridden in three months, and I felt it when I hit the dirt this past Sunday.

My first race is May 23.  It's a relatively short, high intensity race.  8-10 miles.  It will be a "practice" race for me, just to get the feel back for a race atmosphere and pace.

I have a 24 hour team race June 26/27 (it's a relay race and whatever team completes the most laps in the 24 hour period wins).

Depending on how these two races go, I may do some more later in the year.

I am currently at 174lbs.  My plan is to begin a slow cut on April 1, hoping to get down to 163/164.  For the next two weeks I will not restrict my diet at all.  I will continue with my normal weight training schedule right through the summer.  Hopefully I will not lot lose too much LBM once the cut begins.

More to come...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2004)

IAB ... the June race ... is that the 24 Hours of Adrenaline race?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

best of Luck IAB!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Good luck IAB!

You and MBC need to move somewhere warm all year round 

I get ride 12 months out of the year now   There are some unbelievable trails around here that I'm scoping out.  I'll be buying my new bike soon


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone!  

NT:  That is the 24 Hours of Adrenaline.  It's my first one.  Weren't you planning on doing one of those?  

Jodi:  We've kicked around the idea of relocating to a warmer climate, but we love to ski and I really like my job.  Maybe if I get laid off we'll move.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

Skiing is only 2-3 hours north of here 

After spending the winter here, I will never move to cold climate again.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2004)

Yep we are ... but we have to find at least 3 more people who are going to do it for fun.  Unlike you, we are not going to be competitive.  It's more of a mini getaway to enjoy the outdoors.  The Canadian version we're looking at doing is in Canmore Alberta mid July.  

I'm thinking Jodie's reasoning is sound ..  ... I tried skiing and I'm just not a cold weather person.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Yep we are ... but we have to find at least 3 more people who are going to do it for fun.  Unlike you, we are not going to be competitive.  It's more of a mini getaway to enjoy the outdoors.  The Canadian version we're looking at doing is in Canmore Alberta mid July.
> 
> I'm thinking Jodie's reasoning is sound ..  ... I tried skiing and I'm just not a cold weather person.



We do want to be competitive, but fun is priority #1.  If we finish dead last, so be it.  I am actually aiming for a middle-of-the-pack finish.  I have a couple of seasoned racers on my team.

I think the skiing Jodi has that is three hours away is damn good skiing too, not like the crappy east cost stuff.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm going to watch your journal to see how you do.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> I think the skiing Jodi has that is three hours away is damn good skiing too, not like the crappy east cost stuff.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

good luck and be careful man!!!


----------



## X Ring (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> I think the skiing Jodi has that is three hours away is damn good skiing too, not like the crappy east cost stuff.




Hey now man dont be bashing eastcoast skiing.  If you can hack it here you are pretty well set.  Jackson was challenging but nothing I couldnt handle.  Those west coast skiers are a bunch of wimps


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks again for the posts, everyone. 

X-Ring, I don't mean to knock east coast skiing. It's all I know. But I'd like to ski some 2' deep powder on a mountain that is taller than 3000'.  The wife and I are hoping to visit Whistler in Jan 05.



Ok, a few details about my current "program." Like I said, I weigh 174 and am 5'11". I have no idea what my measurements are. I am eating about 2500 calories a day, using a basic 40/40/20 ratio. I will most likely carb down a bit once I begin to cut. Since I am not really being strict about my diet yet, I don't think it is necessary to post it (unless anyone is actually curious).


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 19, 2004)

Yesterday's workout:  Shoulder/traps

DB press:  70 x 6, 65 x 8, 65 x 6, 55 x 6
Front DB raise:  25 x 10, 8, 8, 8
Reverse pec deck:  127 x 12, 10, 8
BB upright row:  75 x 10, 8, 8, 6
Smith press:  110 x 10, 8, 8, 8
Smith shrug:  230 x 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 19, 2004)

Today's workout:  Back/biceps/abs

Supine pull ups:  16, 10, 8, 7
Standing cable row:  15 x 12, 10, 10, 10 (time to move off this machine because I'm using all the weight)
Hammer Strength pulldown (pin machine, weight is for each side):  100 x 10, 10, 8, 8
Bicep concentration curl:  30 x 10, 10, 8, 7
Preacher curl:  50 x 10, 8, 8 (went light because I have not done these in months)
Hanging leg raise (to failure):  28, 17, 15
Incline crunches:  15, 12, 10


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 20, 2004)

Today's workout, March 20:  Chest and triceps

I've been pre-exhausting my chest for a month now.  Next workout, I'll go back to doing bench presses first.

Incline dumbell flyes:  10, 10, 10, 10
Flat bench press:  10, 7, 5, 5
Skull crushers:  10, 10, 10, 10
Decline db press:  8, 8, 8, 8
Dips (no weight added), 10, 8, 8, 7
One arm cable pulldown:  8, 8, 8


----------



## supertech (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> After spending the winter here, I will never move to cold climate again.


haha... Wait till summer comes,You are going to wish you lived in a cold climate.


----------



## supertech (Mar 20, 2004)

And good luck to ya IAB...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2004)

I was starting to feel pretty tired, so I took four days off.  I had gone three months without much of a break so I was due.  I have been eating clean during those four days though.  I feel much better now.  Well rested.

I'll get back at it tonight, either with a spinning class. or a outdoor bike ride if the weather holds up.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

IAB ... we have found the bike we're going to start our MB journey with ... A Gary Fisher Marlon.  Any thoughts on that bike?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2004)

I am honestly not that familiar with specific Fisher bikes, but Gary Fisher bikes in general are excellent quality.  Do you have a link to it by any chance?


----------



## bandaidwoman (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> IAB ... we have found the bike we're going to start our MB journey with ... A Gary Fisher Marlon.  Any thoughts on that bike?




The marlin is a pretty good medium priced mtb bike for xc.  Do you know that Trek owns Gary Fisher?  I prefer similar priced Trek mountain bikes just because of the frame geometry.
 However, they have similar components at each different price point. i.e., same fork and shifters..etc. on each $700 bike.

Gary Fisher has what is called the "Genesis Geometry" it has a longer top tube and shorter rear end. The Trek is more traditional. You have to test ride each bike and determine which you like more. Personally, I like the Trek's geometries better, but I don't mind the GF. Plus, I think GF paint scheme's are better looking.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2004)

My road bike is a Trek 2200.  

For the Adrenaline race, I can not decide whether to race the 33lb Titus (no big ring on that bike) or my Rocky Mountain Spice (that bike needs some work).  I am leaning towards the Spice since it's eight pounds lighter.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> My road bike is a Trek 2200.
> 
> For the Adrenaline race, I can not decide whether to race the 33lb Titus (no big ring on that bike) or my Rocky Mountain Spice (that bike needs some work).  I am leaning towards the Spice since it's eight pounds lighter.



Every pound counts during the 24 hour race but at the same time yuou don't want components breaking on you during the night laps.  we lost critical time (which is why we placed third instead of second) in last years race when one of our team mate's had trouble with components during his night lap.  Have both bikes there, use the heavier one early with good components at night and the light one during the last legs of the race.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bandaidwoman *_
> Every pound counts during the 24 hour race but at the same time yuou don't want components breaking on you during the night laps.  we lost critical time (which is why we placed third instead of second) in last years race when one of our team mate's had trouble with components during his night lap.  Have both bikes there, use the heavier one early with good components at night and the light one during the last legs of the race.



_Everything_ about the Titus is better except the weight (I have it built for freeriding).  I do plan on bringing both bikes, so we're on the same page there.  The Spice is a decent enough bike (mostly LX/XT components), I just beat the snot out of it and have not touched it since buying the Titus.  It needs some love.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 27, 2004)

I went bowling this morning.  A charity event for work.  Does that count as working out?



I did bowl a 173.  I'm quite proud of that.  

After bowling, I went to the gym for a back/biceps session.  I think the bowling took something out of me because I couldn't do shit for biceps.    Anyway, I did:

Chinups:  16, 10, 8, 6
Hammer strength pulldowns:  11, 10, 10, 9
Standing cable rows:  11, 10, 8, 8
DB concentration curls:  6, 6, 6, 6
Preacher curls:  11, 9, 9
Ball crunches:  42, 26, 18

Difficult bike ride planned for tomorrow.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 29, 2004)

I did a 8 mile, 3.5 hour MTB ride yesterday.  It was good and bad.  GOOD, because it's always fun to be out riding, but BAD because after a five month layoff, my legs need serious work.  I was seriousy dragging ass yesterday.  My legs could barely handle the ride.  I felt very weak and my first race is less than two months away.  Time to seriously crank things up.  The diet starts today, as do the road rides.  I will be lifting weights before work, and doing road rides after work.

Pic from yesterday's ride.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 31, 2004)

Yesterday's workouts:  Chest and triceps (AM) and a road ride (PM)

Too lazy to type the lifting details, but it was a good workout.  

The road ride was my first "training ride."  If it were not for the races on my schedule, I would not have ridden yesterday, so the races are good motivation.  I did a 14 mile road ride.  It took me 55 minutes.  I would have liked to have gone longer, but I was racing darkness.  I'll use that 14 mile loop as a gauge for my progress.  I want to get it down to 45 minutes.  

Yesterday's first day of clean eating, in order:
1/2 Detour bar (pre workout).  
Shake w/ Udo's, Swole, Nitrous, 55g protein (post workout)
Turkey meatloaf (meatloaf made with ground turkey)
5 oz boneless chicken breast
2 oz beef jerky
5 oz boneless chicken breast
An orange
Another serving of Swole and Nitrous
Totals:  Approx 1600 calories, 205g protein, 65g carbs, 46g fat

Damn, I didn't realize how low the calories were until I just totaled it.  Yikes.  If I keep that up, I'll bonk and crash in no time.  I guess I'll also need to work veggies in there too.    Well, it was day one.  It's a work in progress.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 31, 2004)

This morning's workout:  Back, biceps, abs

Chinups:  18, 11, 10, 9
T-bar row:  8, 8, 8, 8
Hammer Strength pulldown:  12, 10, 10, 9
DB concentration curl:  11, 8, 7, 7
Preacher curl:  12, 11, 11
Seated cable row, narrow grip:  10, 8, 8
Hanging leg raises:  30, 19, 17


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

so this first race is a road race?  Do you have a road bike as well?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> so this first race is a road race?  Do you have a road bike as well?



All my races are mountain bike races, but road riding is a great way to build up your endurance, both cardio and leg strength.  Most people I know that race MTB do some of their training on the road, on road bikes.  I do have a road bike, a Trek 2200 (kind of "entry level" as road bikes go).

I tried riding my mountain bike on the road, but I could not keep up with anyone on a road bike.  I go three times faster on a road bike, between the bigger rings and lighter weight.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

Ahhh ... ok.  This whole mtb is going to be a learning process.  
My friend is on the web looking at various kinds of races/events that we can enter.  I am really looking forward to this year - as it should be quite busy and interesting.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Ahhh ... ok.  This whole mtb is going to be a learning process.
> My friend is on the web looking at various kinds of races/events that we can enter.  I am really looking forward to this year - as it should be quite busy and interesting.



Good luck!  I'm interested to see how it goes for you.  

Your first MTB race will be like nothing you've ever experienced.  Be prepared to get pushed to the limits of what your body can handle physically.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

Although I say we're in any event for fun, my competitive side usually emerges.  I know for a fact that I hate losing and will push myself to the max.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Good luck!  I'm interested to see how it goes for you.
> 
> Your first MTB race will be like nothing you've ever experienced.  Be prepared to get pushed to the limits of what your body can handle physically.



So true, I still get the willies at the start line. 

 It may work for you, but most racers I know really trim down on the weight lifting during race season since the extra mass will be a disadvantag, not to mention, possibly building some antagonistic muscles?  I crank up the road mileage and focus on just keeping my triceps and pecs (for hard downhilling) during race season.  But to each their own.  

Natural tan, definately do at least one race, just for the experience.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 31, 2004)

Bandaid ... even if I have do one alone, I will.  I'm pretty excited about it.  As you said, it will be a great experience.  Who knows, maybe I'll be one of those people buying the $2000 mtb bikes before long ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bandaidwoman *_
> So true, I still get the willies at the start line.
> 
> It may work for you, but most racers I know really trim down on the weight lifting during race season since the extra mass will be a disadvantag, not to mention, possibly building some antagonistic muscles?  I crank up the road mileage and focus on just keeping my triceps and pecs (for hard downhilling) during race season.  But to each their own.



I like my upper body muscles too much to want to lose them.    I want to be competitive, but I am still just a recreational rider.  If I ever get very serious about racing, I would certainly follow your advice and trim down the upper body.

Have you seen Tyler Hamilton without a shirt on?    He's FREAKY thin!  I have no desire to look like that.

NT, I too am there to have fun, but you are correct....once the horn sounds and you are off, you want to do as good as you can.  No one wants to finish in last place.  I have never sucked wind so hard as I do during an MTB race.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Bandaid ... even if I have do one alone, I will.  I'm pretty excited about it.  As you said, it will be a great experience.  Who knows, maybe I'll be one of those people buying the $2000 mtb bikes before long ...




My husband and I both drive low end cars since we spend all our money on our bikes!  (Between the two of us we have $25,000 worth of road and mountain bikes!)  It's insane!  (But he also races and he is in the expert class).


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bandaidwoman *_
> My husband and I both drive low end cars since we spend all our money on our bikes!  (Between the two of us we have $25,000 worth of road and mountain bikes!)  It's insane!  (But he also races and he is in the expert class).



I see nothing insane about that.    My wife and I own about $11,000 worth, but we've only been riding a few years (my mountain bike is checking in at around $4,000 now with all the upgrades).  Give us time.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

I can totally relate- you guys sound like my dad and his fishing/hunting gear... and me with my pricy kayak outfit!  expensive hobbies but worth all the enjoyment in the world!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 31, 2004)

Today's eats, in order:

1/2 a U-turn bar
The usual post workout shake
5 oz ground turkey with rice
2 oz beef jerky
5 oz boneless chicken breast
Detour bar
8 oz london broil steak
1 grapefruit

2300 calories, 260g protein, 110g carbs, 83g fat.  That steak was some good eatin'.  

I really need to cut out the bars, but it was there and I was hungry.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I can totally relate- you guys sound like my dad and his fishing/hunting gear... and me with my pricy kayak outfit!  expensive hobbies but worth all the enjoyment in the world!



I happen to see what some top of the line fishing rods go for, and I couldn't believe it!!!    I'm not a fisher, I just happen to be browsing one day.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

they are damn pricy!! I was sooo shocked when my Dad once told me! (it was my first time fly fishing with him and I said that the salmon was going to pull the pole out of my hand. he told me not to let go and go with the pole in the river!  ... then I learned how much those babies cost!)


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 1, 2004)

I hope you caught the salmon.  That's some good protein and healthy fats.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 1, 2004)

Rest today from weight lifting.  My lower back started to ache last night out of nowhere.    Not sure what that's all about.  If I feel ok later, I'm going to try to hit a spinning class (if I can get out of work a bit early).  Rain showers today, so no chance of riding outdoors.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

It's payday ... and that means bike buying day! :bounce:  And since the wife and daughter are heading to the mountains for their last ski adventure, that will allow me to _break_ the bike in ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> It's payday ... and that means bike buying day! :bounce:  And since the wife and daughter are heading to the mountains for their last ski adventure, that will allow me to _break_ the bike in ...



NT, remember when buying that bike, you only have to ask the wife's permission the _second_ time.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 2, 2004)

*4/2/04 workout*

Worked shoulders this morning.  I _really_ did not feel like going to the gym this morning, put I pushed through a pretty good workout.

db press:  8, 8, 7, 7
front db raise:  9, 9, 8, 8
reverse pec deck:  12, 12, 10
bb upright row:  8, 6, 7, 7
Smith press:  10, 7, 7, 7
Smith shrug:  12, 10, 10, 12

This morning's weigh in:  169.  Down 5 lbs from the start of this journal, but most likely just water weight from cleaner eating.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 2, 2004)

Keeping this thread bike/lifting related, here is my #1 bike.  Weighs 31lbs right now.  It's certainly lost some of it's shiny luster in the two years I've owned it.  Then again, I do beat the shit out of the thing.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2004)

It's funny you should mention that about the luster.  The sales guys was mentioning the warranty and said something about if paint starts to peel unexpectedly, it was under warranty.  I laughed ... it's a mountain bike   Like yours, it's going to get beat up.  In fact, I saw a Devinci Bike that was painted a flat black/suede type colour ... I said that was a perfect color for a mountain bike.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 2, 2004)

Well my bike does not any paint on it.  It's "Ball burnished" silver and can not chip.  But either way, the bike is going to get scratched and lose it's shine.  I do have a polish that I put on the bike every now and then after cleaning it, but it does not make the scratches go away.

Some people actually buy frame protectors that go under the brake cables so the cables do not scratch the bike.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 12, 2004)

Been slacking in my journal!!  

I did a four hour MTB ride Saturday and got my ass thoroughly kicked by 12 riders who are much stronger than me.  While getting my ass kicked is a humbling experience, riding with stronger riders will make me better in the long run.

Here's a cool picture I took Saturday of a guy I don't know.  I did this drop twice (six footer???) but don't have it on film.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 13, 2004)

This morning's workout:  Chest/triceps

Flat bb bench:  7, 6, 5, 4, 7
Incline db press:  8, 8, 7, 7
skull crushers:  12, 10, 10, 8
pec deck:  12, 10, 10
dips:  8, 8, 8, 5
one arm cable pulldowns:  10, 8, 8

First race is 40 days away.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

very cool pic!! 
that's what we're looking at doing ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> very cool pic!!
> that's what we're looking at doing ...



Drops and stuff?  Cool.    I am addicted to the adrenaline rush I get from doing those.  There are a couple of huge ones I have my eye on for this year.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 13, 2004)

You betcha!  Do you or the group always bring a camera along for the ride?


----------



## X Ring (Apr 13, 2004)

aw thats nothing,  I could do that, and I bet I could crash better than you after it.  I guess I'd have about 10 broken bones


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You betcha!  Do you or the group always bring a camera along for the ride?



I always bring me camera, and the guys I normally ride with also do.  This past Saturday, I rode with a bunch of guys I had never ridden with before.  A few of them were pro-level racers.  I got my ass completely spanked.  It's hard to take pictures when you are busting your ass trying to catch up to the group.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2004)

Had a killer back/bicep workout this morning.  

This weekend is going to be awesome.  The weather is supposed to be beautiful.  It's about damn time.    My riding has been limited because of nearly two straight weeks of rain.  My riding schedule for the next five days:

Tonight:  Road ride after work (30 miles)
Tomorrow:  Road ride after work (30 miles)
Saturday:  Road ride with the wife (40-50 miles)
Sunday:  MTB training ride with my 24 hour race teammates
Monday:  MTB ride


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

where in CT do you ride, mostly locally.  I am not as into mtb as you are but since I cant ride my ATV anywhere leaglly I want to get out on my bike


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> where in CT do you ride, mostly locally.  I am not as into mtb as you are but since I cant ride my ATV anywhere leaglly I want to get out on my bike



Honestly, the MTB trails in Connecticut are fantastic.  Plenty of places to ride with lots of fun terrain.  Some places in central CT are at the West Hartford reservoir (good for beginners because of the variety of trails), Case Mountain in Manchester, Middlesex community college, Tyler Mill in Wallingford...plenty of places to choose from.  I can get you more information if you'd like.  You can also stop in The Cutting Edge or Suburban Sports (two bike shops in Berlin).  They might have trails maps.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

cool man I will have to check that out sometime.  I need to get out and do something.  Keep some pics coming when you get them and good luck with your races


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> cool man I will have to check that out sometime.  I need to get out and do something.  Keep some pics coming when you get them and good luck with your races



If you ever want a guided ride sometime, I'd be happy to take you out on some trails.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 15, 2004)

i appreciate the offer, and might take you up on that sometime but you would kick my ass for sure


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> i appreciate the offer, and might take you up on that sometime but you would kick my ass for sure



Eh, don't worry about that.  I'm just happy to be outside.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 16, 2004)

*4/16/04 update*

I did an 18 mile road ride yesterday.  Had to cut the ride short because I getting very cold.  I should have dressed warmer.  Anyway, I did 18 miles in 1:02.  Not bad.  There were strong winds and I had to ride head first into some 20-30 MPH winds.  THAT sucked.  I can feel my legs getting back into mid season shape though.  Feels good.  

I blew off my shoulders workout this morning because I am a lazy bastard.    Well, no big deal.  I was going to have to lay off the weights either today or tomorrow, so I guess it's going to be today.  Shoulders workout tomorrow at 6:30 AM.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 18, 2004)

here is what I finally bought ...


----------



## bandaidwoman (Apr 19, 2004)

nice bike naturaltan!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

it will do the trick I think ... I tried the _thinking_ peson's way, looked at various bikes ... talked to many people, and in the end, I just did what I always do ... just buy.  I have found that unless one is of a higher caliber,  you won't notice or need many of the things you see on the higher end bikes.  If I ride enough and decide I need a better bike, I'll deal with that in the future, but for now, I'm happy with this bike.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 19, 2004)

WOO HOO!  Congratulations, NT!  Now go ride that thing!!!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 19, 2004)

Quick journal update for me:

I've ridden five days in a row now and my legs are definitely coming back.    Yesterday was a killer:  14 miles/four hours of sloppy, muddy riding.  That mud puts a real hurting on the legs.  I have not lifted during those five days, but I will hit the weights each of the next three days.  

I took today off from work and did a little bit of this (that is me about to land a six foot drop) :


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 19, 2004)

One more picture.  Here I am crossing a ladder bridge.  It's about a foot wide, five feet up.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2004)

*Journal update 4/21/04*

Worked chest and tricpes yesterday.
Worked back and biceps this morning.
Doing a road ride with the wife tonight.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> WOO HOO!  Congratulations, NT!  Now go ride that thing!!!!



I've been riding it to and from the gym.  I rode home with my daughter from the bike store.  By our house, they have some picnic benches set up.  I tossed my bike on their and rode off.  My daughter I shouldn't do that because I could get hurt ... I told her if you don't push the limit, you become very bored.  She laughed and I was thrilled with riding.  I haven't gone a trail yet (only had the bike for a couple of days), but this weekend I will put it to the test.  I'm just happy to be biking.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

Great pics!!    Hopefully I'll be doing some of the same


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

IAb ... does one need a full suspension bike to ride as you do?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I've been riding it to and from the gym.  I rode home with my daughter from the bike store.  By our house, they have some picnic benches set up.  I tossed my bike on their and rode off.  My daughter I shouldn't do that because I could get hurt ... I told her if you don't push the limit, you become very bored.  She laughed and I was thrilled with riding.  I haven't gone a trail yet (only had the bike for a couple of days), but this weekend I will put it to the test.  I'm just happy to be biking.




That's awesome!    Riding off picnic tables is fun.    Let me know how the trail riding goes.


> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> IAb ... does one need a full suspension bike to ride as you do?


No, actually, but if you are going to do drops and jumps on a hardtail, you need a hardtail frame that is designed for it.  There are companies such as Evil Bikes, Sinister, and Endless that make beefy hardtail frames.  Using a hardtail for freeriding that is not designed for it will probably break.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

I"m guessing that mine will probably break.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 21, 2004)

It will be able to handle some light jumping, but if you want to really get into it, yeah, it will probably break and you'd need to think about a frame upgrade.

Hardtails are your best choice for XC racing though.  I wish I had one for that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2004)

*4/22/04 Update*

I did a 23 mile, 1:29 road ride this afternoon.  Averaged 15.2 MPH.  Not bad, except for all the damn cramping.  My sides were killing me.  I chalk it up to early season rustiness.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 22, 2004)

Recent summary of my activity (so I can update my calendar Monday):

4/15:  Weights:  Back/biceps and road ride in the evening
4/16:  MTB ride
4/17:  Road ride
4/18:  MTB ride
4/19:  MTB ride
4/20:  Weights:  Chest/triceps
4/21:  Weights:  Back/biceps
4/22:  Road ride

Plans for the next few days:

Tomorrow:  Weights: shoulders.
Saturday:  MTB team ride
Sunday:  Road ride

I suppose I should think about a rest day.  I'm looking at 11 straight days of some kind of workout.   I feel fine though.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2004)

Well I'm out of commission for a while.     I attempted a five foot drop today that went horribly wrong.  I didn't get far enough back in the saddle and didn't have enough speed.  I rolled off the drop and did a header five feet into the ground.  My back landed on a rock.  Hurts like friggin hell right now.  I am hoping this will sideline me for a just a week, but we'll see.

Here's a picture of my lower back after the fall.  Doesn't look bad, but it's going to leave a bruise that will probably cover my entire lower back.  

(notice no flab around MY waist   )


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 24, 2004)

Here's the drop where I hurt myself.  This is someone doing it _correctly._  

[IMG2]http://www.bustedspoke.com/Photos/bs3020.jpg[/IMG2]


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 27, 2004)

Another recovery day today.  I am going to hit the gym tomorrow for some light weights.  I am feeling much better today.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 27, 2004)

man that back doesnt look so great, take care of yourself and thanks for the pictures, give me something to look at during work


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 27, 2004)

Ouch!  

Hey ... do you watch dvds/shows about trial riding?  I bought a dvd and wondered how they did the wheelies without pedaling.  They hop on the back tire and go from obstacle to obstacle.  Can you do this IAB?  I thought to myself this morning that maybe they use the back brake and pull the bike back against the braked back tire ...   I will give this a try soon.  

We took the bikes out on our first trail ride.  It was great.  We didn't go as hard or as fast as we'd would have like to because I took my daughter and her friend.  We did a lot of cheering as they would come down some pretty steep hills. My daughters friends wasn't as adventerous.  We'll have to take some pics next time.  One hill was pretty steep.  I started down with the back brake on ... slid to a stop just before a big drop ... "nope, not yet and probably not on this bike"  I said to myself. 

Get better soon ... 

btw ... I'm hooked.  It was a medicore trail but we really had a great time.  And that first beer afterwards can't be beat ..


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 28, 2004)

NT, I don't know how the hell those trials guys do the things they do.  I enjoy watching those guys more than other type of rider.  Their balance and bike handling skills are unbelieveable.  I think as far as the wheelies go, they are able to find the center of balance between their bodies and the bike and just ride it.  I can't do any of that stuff.  I can wheelie just enough when I _have_ to, but I don't practice it.  I don't know...I can do drops and stuff while moving, but balancing on my back tire 10 feet up in the air and hopping from point A to point B would scare the piss out of me.

Cool to hear the first ride went well.    That post ride beer always tastes good.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

Hopefully we'll be able to get out tomorrow.  Tonight, I will work on the balance thing.  

How is the back feeling today?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 29, 2004)

Balance takes a lot of work but is very beneficial once you practice a lot.  

My back feels GREAT, but my damn ribs are still aching like a bitch.  I went to the gym this morning.  Tried doing skull crushers and I could not even lift 20lb dumbells without feeling intense pain.    I felt fine doing any sort of curl though.  I think the ribs only hurt when I do anything that stretches the ribs cage.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 3, 2004)

My training is still stalled.  My ribs are still too sore to lift weights and I cannot MTB with this pain.  I managed a road ride Saturday, but that is all.  I feel a little bit better today, so there is hope.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

OK, back at the gym this morning!   

I worked shoulders.  I went light just to test the ribs.  There was a little pain, but I felt good nonetheless.  It felt great to workout again after a two week layoff.  

I am planning a 25 mile road ride after work today.  Training ride, balls to the wall, as hard as I can go.


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

What time where you at the gym this morning I was hoping maybe to see you but I hardly know what you look like anyway.  I had to do a AM PM split for today.  God 7 AM sucks, I hate lifting that early.  I reminded myself why I have only done that twice before


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> What time where you at the gym this morning I was hoping maybe to see you but I hardly know what you look like anyway.  I had to do a AM PM split for today.  God 7 AM sucks, I hate lifting that early.  I reminded myself why I have only done that twice before



I was there from 5:15 to 6:15.  Bummer that I missed you!  I would have been the thin guy with the Red Sox hat using all the shoulder machines (I wasn't quite ready to test the ribs with free weights yet).


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

cool I definitely wasnt there that early. I thought you stopped by later.  I cant do any earlier than 7 AM, it killed my weights


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 5, 2004)

I had a great road ride last night.  I did the 23 miles I had planned and was hoping to go further, but I was once again getting some nasty cramping in my side.  Not sure what that's all about.  I was going to blow off the ride entirely because I was feeling lazy, but the wife had plans so it was a rare chance for me to hammer at my own pace.  I did the loop in 1:25, averaging 15.9 MPH.  That's excellent for me.  I need to build on that.

I had the wind on my back for a flat six mile stretch on a busy road.  It's very cool to be moving at 30 MPH and keeping up with traffic.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 5, 2004)

This past weekend we did a 50 mile ride averaging 17 mph ( but it was a group ride so we took turns pulling and drafting.)  My knee was tight at the end of the ride but doing ok.  Still can't get back to mountain biking till this weekend I think.  My husband plans on getting a baby sitter on mother's day so we can do a ride in the mountains.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 5, 2004)

Cool.    I need to get involved in some group rides.  All of my road rides so far have been solo or just with the wife.  My LBS has group rides every week.  I hear you can really cruise when riding in a pack.

I was thinking of trying another MTB ride tomorrow, but I think I'll stick to the road for now.  I am heading to Maryland for a week for work on Sunday and I am planning on doing some MTB with some friends while I'm down there.


----------



## bandaidwoman (May 5, 2004)

Some of my fastest rides, have been with small group rides (I think my best was averaging 20mph) when my husband and I were nearing the end of the racing season.  Group rides definately make you work harder and push yourself beyond what you would normally do solo.  We even do group mountain bike rides and I find myself averaging 1 - 4 minutes faster on the trails with them as well.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bandaidwoman *_
> Some of my fastest rides, have been with small group rides (I think my best was averaging 20mph) when my husband and I were nearing the end of the racing season.  Group rides definately make you work harder and push yourself beyond what you would normally do solo.  We even do group mountain bike rides and I find myself averaging 1 - 4 minutes faster on the trails with them as well.



I went on an MTB group ride a few weeks ago with a group of riders who are expert class XC racers.  I got thoroughly pounded.  But you are correct in that they push you to go harder than you normally would.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 6, 2004)

*4/6/2004 update*

Worked back and biceps this morning.  My ribs still hurt.  I could not get out a single chinup because it hurt too much.  A far cry from the *17* chinups I could do in one set before the injury.    Oddly, my ribs are feeling better though.  Back exercises that involved horizontal movement did not hurt.  Vertical movement did.  That said, I did the following:

Seated cable rows:  12, 12, 10, 8
Hammer Strength high rows:  8, 8, 8
T-bar rows:  8, 8, 8, 8
DB concentration curls:  9, 7, 7, 7
Standing BB curls:  7, 7, 6, 6

Road ride planned for tonight.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2004)

I did the 23 mile road ride yesterday with the wife.  Since I had company, it was not an all out hammerfest.  We did the loop in 1:37, averaging 13.9 MPH.  Still better than the last time we did it together.  

Today was a much needed sleep-in.  I'm going MTB'ing after work.  Tomorrow will be a break from the bike, but I plan to hit the weights in the morning.

I'm heading to Maryland Sunday for a week (training class for work).  I'm going to bring my mountain bike and hook up with some Ridemonkey guys while I'm down there for some riding.  As of right now, I have rides planned for Sunday afternoon, Monday, and Wednesday.  Seems like whenever I travel for work, there are always Ridemonkey members happy to show me some local trails.  The internet is a wonderful thing.


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2004)

Ridemonkeys?  Where can I join up?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Ridemonkeys?  Where can I join up?



I'll give you two guesses but you'll only need one.


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2004)

www.ridemonkeys.com?


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2004)

Drop the 's' and you're golden.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2004)

Well, my first race was scheduled for this weekend and I am forced to bail on it.    (This was an 8 mile XC race).  My ribs are still not healed.  I am fine when I do casual rides and hard road rides, but I don't know what hammering at an MTB race pace for an hour will do to them.  I attempted flat bench presses this morning for the first time since the injury, and I could not lift the bar once (just that bar, no weight added).  Only slight pain when I did incline presses.  I am healing, but slowly.  This sucks.


----------



## X Ring (May 18, 2004)

you really should probably hit up a doctor and get yourself looked at


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> you really should probably hit up a doctor and get yourself looked at



I am dumb and should have had it looked at the day after I got hurt.  Anyway, I am feeling much better now.  I can finally lift stuff over my head without feeling pain, and I can finally sleep on my stomach too.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 24, 2004)

No weight training the last few days, but I have been riding HARD.

Thursday night I did a two hour MTB ride.  Worst case of mosquito infestation I have experienced on a ride.  It was _horrible._  But, the mosquitos kept us pedaling hard without stopping, so it was a good ride.

Friday I ditched worked and did a 3.5 hour MTB ride.  One of the best rides I've ever had.  My legs felt stronger than ever (literally).  I surprised myself with how well I rode.  I rode with two other guys who usually leave me in their dust, but I kept up with them this time and even had to wait to allow them to catch up a few times.  Very cool! 

Saturday I did a 30 mile road ride with the wife.  It was our usualy 30 mile loop, but for the first time ever I did not use the small ring once during the ride (my road bike has three front rings, with the small one being the lowest/easiest gears).  My legs were hurting as a result, but it's a good hurt.

Yesterday I took a much needed day off.  Back at it tonight on the road bike, weather permitting.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 25, 2004)

I'm psyched as hell.  I did flat bench presses this morning for the first time in five weeks with NO RIB PAIN!  Awesome.  Man, having been five weeks since I last benched has made me one weak mofo.  At least now I know I can get back to my normal schedule.

Chinups tomorrow will be the final test, since they really stretch the rib cage.


----------



## X Ring (May 25, 2004)

Great to hear!! Hope all that pain has gone away.  You are really poundin it out on the bikes man, keep it up


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

2 and 3.5 hour rides ... excellent.  I don't think we have any place that would keep our interest for that long here.  We usually go for 45 minutes to an hour.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 2 and 3.5 hour rides ... excellent.  I don't think we have any place that would keep our interest for that long here.  We usually go for 45 minutes to an hour.



The trails I rode last Friday for 3.5 hours were incredible.  Twisty, tight singletrack.  Lots of body english needed to avoid hitting trees.  Those were 12+ very hard, slow miles.  I am plannig another long MTB ride for this Friday, but it looks like the weather is going to screw that up.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2004)

*5/26/04 update*

Worked back and biceps this morning with no pain.  Awesome.  Looks like I am finally back on track.  I am have lost some strength though.  I'm going to have to use the chinup assist machine for a while before I can do normal chinups again.  I also have not tried abs since the injury.

This morning:

Supine pullups:  16, 9, 7, 7
Assisted chinups:  9, 7, 6, 6
T-bar rows:  10, 10, 10, 10
DB concentration curls:  8, 7, 7, 7
Cable preacher curls:  8, 6, 6


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> The trails I rode last Friday for 3.5 hours were incredible.  Twisty, tight singletrack.  Lots of body english needed to avoid hitting trees.  Those were 12+ very hard, slow miles.  I am plannig another long MTB ride for this Friday, but it looks like the weather is going to screw that up.



although I'm now where near your riding capability, I need to find some cool places to ride here.  The little tracks we have around town here are now where near that long.  Most of the trails are walking trails where bikers have taken it upon themselves to make some trails off the beaten path ... but still, they are small.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2004)

NT, where abouts in Canada are you?  I want to say Toronto, but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2004)

other side ... Alberta.  

We are about 3.5 hours away from the mountains ... so we plan on making the trip out there sometime this year.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 26, 2004)

You should check out the trail review section at MTBR.  They list trails, directions on how to get there, and what the riding is like.  I've used them before to find new places to ride. 

They list 105 places to ride in Alberta.

http://content.mtbr.com/pscTrails/Canada,Trails/Canada-Alberta/PLS_4522crx.aspx


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2004)

got it ... thanks!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 27, 2004)

*05/27/04 update*

Worked shoulders this morning.  Damn I've lost a lot of strength and endurance over the past five weeks.  I had to cut back on the weight _and_ the number of reps do get a decent workout.  Bummer.  Oh well, it's _only_ five weeks.  The strength will come back quickly.

 

No workouts for the next four days, but I have rides planned every day:

Tomorrow:  Ditching work for a MTB ride.  Damn weather better hold up.
Saturday:  Road ride
Sunday:  Ride of some kind but have not decided yet
Monday:  Long MTB ride


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2004)

we found a pretty good trial yesterday!  The best part was it was a walking trail that had small bridges that had to be taken down because it apparently wasn't safe because of some movement due to ground getting soft underneath it.  Anyways, we had to carry our bikes up some steep grades, but the small rides inbetween were for us great.  You really learn a lot riding tougher trails.  Coming back, my friend went a$$ over tea kettle going down some stairs.  I saw him use the front brake.  And before I could say anything or he could let off, over he went.  He thinks he might have sprained his wrist on the fall.  we talked and although I'm not expert, I told him how I'd do it.  Sit back ... don't use the front brake, rear only (because at the end of the stairs was parts of a broken bridge).  I did just what I said I'd do and made it down.

IAB ... when you're riding trails that require you to be back in the saddle so to speak, do you lower your seat?  I found that having the seat at the proper riding height makes it a touch and go situation if I have to be back over the rear ... getting back on or having the seat hit in that spot no man wants to get hit


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_Anyways, we had to carry our bikes up some steep grades


HIKE-A-BIKES!!    You will come to those inevitably.  


> IAB ... when you're riding trails that require you to be back in the saddle so to speak, do you lower your seat?  I found that having the seat at the proper riding height makes it a touch and go situation if I have to be back over the rear ... getting back on or having the seat hit in that spot no man wants to get hit


I only lower my seat if I am going to huck off something, otherwise I keep my seat at the same height throughout the ride.  They say you should keep your saddle at a height that allows you to get full leg extension, but I keep mine a bit lower because I know I'm going to come to stuff that will require me to get way back behind the saddle.  It's hard to do that when your saddle is real high.  So, I keep my saddle low enough to allow me to scoot back when needed, but high enough to let me extend my legs enough to generate power.

Cool that you found new trails.  That's are always fun.  And yes, keep your hand off the front break when doing tricky descents!


----------



## X Ring (May 27, 2004)

stairs are fun I rode up and down them all the time when I was at school.  I kept my seat at normal height and just put my but lower and behind it.  Just watch that rear tire!! start out slow and you can use your front brake but barely and like 15% of what you are apply to your rear.  But the faster you go the better.  that way you miss most of them and you get down quicker, whether or not you are still on the bike


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2004)

Maybe I'll try and lower it just a bit.  Yesterday I lowered it quite a bit since most of the riding for me was out of the saddle.  

HIKE-A-BIKE  

It is those kinds of rides that can really get a guy hooked for sure.  Although some of it was a bit out of our expertise, it was fun none the less.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Although some of it was a bit our of our expertise, it was fun none the less.



BAH.  You get better by pushing your limits.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 28, 2004)

Today's planned MTB ride has been cancelled due to rain showers.    I'm really bumming.  So I am at work instead of getting my bike ready for a three hour ride.


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2004)

that's a bummer for sure ... I was planning on doing the same trail from a different entry point, but it's supposed to have showers today and rain for the weekend. 

IAB ... we pushed ourselves, just some parts we didn't have the experience to tackle *successfully*.  What I like about the guy I ride with is he will push himself and in turn, that pushes me.  We both thought that for a $6/700 investment, we'd better go as hard as we can.  This last ride was great.  Although I'm still not a fan of HAB , it was a major blast.  What I did forgot for the second time was a camera.  Ihave told him to remind me that we need to take one with us.  I think I'm going to look into riding with some of the local MB'ers.  I'm sure I could learn a few tricks from them.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 1, 2004)

*6/1/04 update*

Well it was a gorgeous holiday weekend, but I did not workout or ride Saturday or Sunday.  I was too busy buying a house.     I did get out for a 36 mile road ride yesterday and I hit the weights this morning.  

No MTB for a while because I need to take my bike into the shop.  I keep breaking chains and I can't figure out why.  It could be a drivetrain problem, so I want a professional to take a look at it.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 2, 2004)

*6/2/2004 update*

Worked back and biceps this morning.  Had a pretty good workout.  No riding this week unfortunately,  The weather is going to be crappy.  

I am doing the MS Tour for the Cure Sunday.  It's a charity road ride that raises money for Multiple Sclerosis.  I am registered for the 50 mile route.  It will be my longest road ride to date.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2004)

50 miles ... how long do you expect that to take you?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> 50 miles ... how long do you expect that to take you?


I am figuring 3-3.5 hours.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2004)

*06/04/2004 update*

Worked shoulders this morning.  Not the best workout I've ever had.  I was weak.  It probably has something to do with the fact that I have not eaten as much the last couple of days.  I'll refuel tonight.  

Last night I was bad and had a Heath Bar Blizzard at Dairy Queen.  But it was my 3 year wedding aniversary, so I really didn't give a shit.    I was paying for it last night though.  My stomach was upset thanks to the sugar and lactose.  Oh well.  You only live once.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

happy anniversary!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks, NT!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

you're welcome fellow MTB'er  

we tried 3 different areas yesterday ... and we both thought they were lame.  Most of the trails were small offshoots of a main walking path.  So the trail would go through the bushes briefly and then back to the path.  I don't know that we have an actual biking path that extends through the bush for any sustained lenght.   After our ride, we went for a (mandatory) beer and decided it's time for a road trip.  Now we just have to figure out where that will be.  

As we were riding yesterday, I'd groan as I saw couples riding past us or families walking 'cause I knew that the upcoming path wasn't going to be anything ride worthy.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, unfortunately as you try new places and explore a little, you're going to come to some places that just are not very exciting at all.  It's happened to me several times.  It sucks too, because you get all pumped up for a ride, get all your gear together, hop on your bike, and end up barely breaking a sweat.  Oh well.  For every one of those experiences you have, there are two that kick your ass.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2004)

let's hope so 

I'm going by myself on the weekend to try another spot that is supposed to be a good ride.  After that, we may have to explore different points of entry on these paths ...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 14, 2004)

*June 14 update*

24 Hours of Adrenaline is only 11 days away!!!   

Physically, I feel ready.  I did take the last week off from riding because I was out of town on business, but last weekend I did a 50 mile road ride, and this past Saturday I did four hours of MTB.  I feel stronger than ever.  Looks I'll be riding third in our team order.  We have two experienced racers going 1-2.  

This week will be more riding.  Some road, some mountain.  This coming weekend I am headed to Mt Snow, VT to watch the NORBA nationals.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2004)

that will be pretty cool!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 14, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that will be pretty cool!!


Yup!  Hopefully the weather will cooperate.  We're planning on watching the Saturday races.  I have some friends racing.  We (the wife and I) may try to squeeze a road ride in during the day.  Lots of tough hills in Mt Snow Valley.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 16, 2004)

*6/16 update*

Worked chest and triceps yesterday.  Worked back and biceps this morning.  Two excellent workouts.  

I have a training ride planned for tonight (road ride).  I am hoping to do some MTB tomorrow after work.

My weight is 169 right now.  I wanted to be 165 for the race, but it looks like that is not going to happen.  I suppose I could starve myself for a week, but I'd rather be heavier and well nourished.  The race is 9 days away.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 21, 2004)

Four days to go!!!  

I got out my XC bike last night.  It's been "in storage" at my mother-in-law's for two years now.  I'm taking it for a ride tonight to make sure it's working ok.  It's five pounds lighter than my Titus.

I did a nice MTB ride Ssaturday, then a road ride yesterday.  

No cutting of the diet this week.  I want to be well nourished come the weekend.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 22, 2004)

*Three days to go*

Well, four days to go until the race, but I arrive Friday for practice.

I busted out the 26lb XC bike last night for the first time in two years.  Certainly not as comfortable as my Titus and half the travel, but LIGHTER.  Those 5 less pounds make a big difference.  I was a ROCKET last night.  

Worked chest and triceps this morning.  I'll probably work back and biceps tomorrow, but no riding until Friday.  I want my legs to be well rested.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 24, 2004)

Tomorrow I head to the race.  I hope all the riding pays off.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2004)

Have a good time!  I look forward to the pics ... hint hint ... and the corresponding report of the race.


----------



## bandaidwoman (Jun 24, 2004)

good luck, let us know how you do , have a blast!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks!

I will certainly take lots of pictures.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 29, 2004)

I am back and I survived.  

Race report in the competition forum.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33379


----------

